# IBSgroup: 40 Million Americans Suffers from IBS Forced to Wait Even Longer



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

40 Million Americans Suffering From IBS Forced to Wait Even Longer for ReliefFDA Denial Leave Patients Desperate for New Therapies http://www.ibswatch.com/other/ibsgroup.wmv Requires Microsoft Video Player 7.01 http://windowsmedia.com/download/download.asp[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 07-10-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

TELL ME THIS ISN'T TRUE PLEASE.WHERE DO WE GO NOW???????


----------

